# 91 Golf



## joshw1950 (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone know where you can purchase MKII Golf factory wheel covers?

Thanks.


----------



## srgtlord (Jun 4, 2010)

Go to http://www.partsplaceinc.com/ and call the phone number thats on their website to get brand new wheel covers.


----------

